# Tips for a new furry



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

I need some! What are pitfalls within the fandom that I should look for? I'm pretty new at this.


Thanks!


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

You're being serious. Right. Just be don't be a dick*, stay the hell away from RPing with weirdos (avoid it altogether actually), and dont shitpost**. 

*you are not being a dick if you're accurate or hilarious
**a shitpost is not a shitpost when it's funny


----------



## theLight (Feb 10, 2011)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 10, 2011)

Try not to choose overrated, shitty species like fox or wolf.
Don't pretend the fandom is anything more than disgusting neckbears obsessing over animal people.
Install Gentoo.
Try not to get too posteriorpained when someone isn't a furfag.

Welcome to your predamnation, OP.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2011)

Remember it's a hobby, treat it as such.


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2011)

The only pitfalls are the ones you create.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 10, 2011)

If you find yourself in a ditch, first you have to stop digging.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

I know it's a hobby and not meant to be taken too seriously. However, I have seen some of the major dramas that surface from time to time and this was long before I knew what a furry even was. 

I guess I should have clarified a bit better. I'm referring to things like proper etiquette during cons or in general. Also, if there are any "they who shall not be named' types. I'm pretty apt at dodging the drama, so that part isn't a problem.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

If you are an artist, practice good business methods, don't develop a sense of superiority over people, and don't ask for donations you don't need.
See secret's post - "Don't be a dick"

When you go to cons, whatever is done behind closed doors don't do in public. Furries like to hug random people, but not everyone comfortable being touched by a stranger, if you feel the need ask. Don't draw attention to yourself by being obnoxious.

Its pretty much common sense, whatever the rules are at other conventions are pretty much the same at furry conventions. 

You can say everyone's name, just know what you're talking about.


You're taking this way too seriously, a few minutes on wikifur and/or encyclopedia dramatic will fill you in on most of the bullshit. Otherwise, don't be a dick and don't be sensitive.


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 10, 2011)

Expect people to creep on you for any given reason. You're not special and you're not immune.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> If you are an artist, practice good business methods, don't develop a sense of superiority over people, and don't ask for donations you don't need.
> See secret's post - "Don't be a dick"



I was planning on doing some writing. Not much of an 'artist' per say. May even do some song writing or poetry. FA seems like a good place as a creative outlet.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I was planning on doing some writing. Not much of an 'artist' per say. May even do some song writing or poetry. FA seems like a good place as a creative outlet.


 
Don't expect to get popular, anyone who isn't mostly an artist gets very little attention.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 10, 2011)

There's nothing in furry that you won't find anywhere else. Except its more fuzzy.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 10, 2011)

Quit the fandom*, everything here is a pitfall. Unless, of course, you know how to climb back up, or if you have _ladders_.

The deeper you go inside it, the more you downgrade - even though there are exceptions.

*Forget it, remove any existance of it on your computer, and remain in contact with any furry you know.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> Don't expect to get popular, anyone who isn't mostly an artist gets very little attention.


 
I'm 'popular' enough off the site as is (stalker issues from YouTube/BlogTv). Besides, I'm doing this for fun not profit.


----------



## Grendel (Feb 10, 2011)

Never express a sexual attraction to animals.
Never express a sexual attraction to children.
Never express a sexual attraction to snuff/gore/shit/piss/diapers/vore/dicknipples.

And by never express I mean never mention, allude to, or say. If you don't say it we cannot hate you for it and find you vile. So if you are into such things, don't tell us. We don't want to know and us not knowing will make FAF a more pleasant and friendly experience for you.

Type in correct grammar. If you make your posts legible and non-retarded we will treat you with far more respect. And as a text-based forum what you type is all that we know of you and how we perceive you. It goes without saying that if you type and post like an idiot, we will treat you like an idiot. All idiots are quarantined to the Den.

This post is as serious as OP's. SRSLY.


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I'm popular enough off the site as is.


 
How unabashedly arrogant of you :3c


----------



## Grendel (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Also, if there are any "they who shall not be named' types.


 
ShadoWolffess
EbonLupus
JessKitt/KittCreations/Serati Pitbull
Starfinder/Astray/Kannos
Allan/LupineAssasin
CrusaderCat
Anailaigh
Blazger
KoinuKun
Tora
Crimson the Mastiff
TheVeterinarian
BetaWolf/PedoTaz/Sinsister Taz/ SnstrTaz
Heartz/Jax Husky
Paiseley/NeonChainsaw/Capone
Seux/Zereira


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> How unabashedly arrogant of you :3c




Thanks! I try.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Thanks! I try.


Already doing a bad job, homie.

I think everything's pretty much been said and done; I think the only other advice I have is know when to back down. If you have no idea what you're talking about and/or you're just trying to show off and someone calls bullshit on every word you just posted, back down. Don't try to make it better for yourself by coming up with excuses or trying to explain yourself because half the time, you'll make yourself look even worse.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 10, 2011)

You do not need a fursuit to be part of the fandom. 
If you choose to get one there is nothing wrong with that. 
If you choose to have sex in one I can care less. 
*If you have sex in one then wear it in public You are a terrible person and you will be blacklisted. If I ever meet you I will verbally tear into like a tongue of cat-o-nine-tails. *

If you do fursuit, look up some stuff. there's more to it than just putting on a costume. 

Don't beg or steal. If you're buying a bunch of commissions that's cool, but don't turn around and beg for money after.


----------



## crustone (Feb 10, 2011)

If you invite furfag friends to your house hide your pets.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Grendel said:


> ShadoWolffess
> EbonLupus
> JessKitt/KittCreations/Serati Pitbull
> Starfinder/Astray/Kannos
> ...


 
Hey, I've heard of a few of these! Thanks.



Gaz said:


> Already doing a bad job, homie.
> 
> I think everything's pretty much been said and done; I think the only other advice I have is know when to back down. If you have no idea what you're talking about and/or you're just trying to show off and someone calls bullshit on every word you just posted, back down. Don't try to make it better for yourself by coming up with excuses or trying to explain yourself because half the time, you'll make yourself look even worse.




Sorry, was joking. But I did have a stalker problem on YouTube (kind of still do to an extent). That's where the "I have enough popularity off site" comment came from. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> Sorry, was joking. But I did have a stalker problem on YouTube (kind of still do to an extent). That's where the "I have enough popularity off site" comment came from. sorry for the misunderstanding.


No harm, no foul. Also, see that little "Edit Post" button near the bottom right hand side of your post box? Use it. Double posting is bad.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 10, 2011)

Just don't be dumb mostly.  Should be fine.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't act as a furry "ambassador" by going up to a camera at a con and claiming to be the shit or otherwise open your mouth when you are a little light (know little) on the subject. See a camera or media- stay away. Best to not get interviewed because once you say something it cannot be unsaid.

No one likes seeing someone on BlogTV (yes I have an account there and I have seen some furries I could tear apart for being stupid) bragging about being a furry. Also try to avoid "people have an attraction to animals, draw animal based porn, or like to fuck in suits" as the first line to introduce someone into what the fandom is because that is what it is least.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

I only use BlogTv and YouTube for my atheist stuff (debates, charity shows, ect.). I haven't 'went public' with the furry stuff yet except here and to my furry friends that can keep their mouths shut about it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I only use BlogTv and YouTube for my atheist stuff (debates, charity shows, ect.). I haven't 'went public' with the furry stuff yet except here and to my furry friends that can keep their mouths shut about it.


 
Furry is about as safe as Star Wars fans.
There are weirdos in every fandom.
You don't have to come out as a furry. That would be like saying "Hi everybody- my name is ( dasdhaksjdhaskjdh ) and I like to play video games". It is a hobby and "furry" friends are just friends that share a same interest. You could just call them my hobby friends. In reality coining furry on everything makes it look a bit more malignant than benign.


----------



## Xegras (Feb 10, 2011)

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats all i have.


----------



## Riis (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> .....In reality coining furry on everything makes it look a bit more malignant than benign.


 
Yeah, it's not the best idea hiding it like it's some dark secret, like you murdered a guy and hid the body in the closet, because it makes problems for yourself. I am not saying go tell everyone your a furry, you draw stuff only adults' eyes, or anything of the sort. This is not a black&white thing. ^^

I, myself, always see me as an artist who draws alot of animal based things, who also uses a blood red wolf as his alias/persona. I never say I am a furry to even those who know more than one side of my arts, but ironicly, I was never asked either. I know that's what I will say.
Actually to be correct, it's alot of non-human things in general, machines being one of the catagories, but I say it like that for it to be an example.


----------



## BRN (Feb 10, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I only use BlogTv and YouTube for my atheist stuff (debates, charity shows, ect.). I haven't 'went public' with the furry stuff yet except here and to my furry friends that can keep their mouths shut about it.


 
Furdom is not a sexuality, or a lifestyle. You don't have to wait for your parents and 'Mom, Dad, I am fur'. It's not even about art, or what you wear. It's not about the people in it and it's not about sex. It's about nothing at all. 'You are a furry' is 'You appreciate the anthropomorphication of animals.' Everything else is tacked on, dangling like secondaries off a main body - remove 'em, the core remains. So don't feel the need to have to 'go public', because _that's_ removing the core and saying the rest of it's the real deal, and degrades all of us.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh yeah,
Leave you ego at home.
You aren't the best and never will be at anything.
There will always be someone more popular, talented, privileged, revered, skillful etc than you. Always.
This should be obvious and applies everywhere, but it rings oh so true in the fandom. Especially if you're going to get into the art scene of it.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't take stalker pictures of other furs then post them online. Ask first.


----------



## Delta (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Don't take stalker pictures of other furs then post them online. Ask first.


You went to bed early last night.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Winds said:


> You went to bed early last night.


 
Suppose I did. Why? Was it mentioned already?


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't throw out shitty excuses and start blocking people if you _do_ make an ass of yourself (accidentally or otherwise). 

*It's been said, but can't be said enough:* Don't treat the fandom  like a sexuality, or anything more serious than what it is, which is a  hobby. Don't "come out" to your friends and family. Don't make a big  deal out of it. This is like "coming out" to being a fan of anime.  You're just going to make other people feel awkward around you, and have  a higher chance of being associated with the negative parts of the  fandom, like animal fuckers.

Don't even mention the word "fursecution." Don't bitch and moan about "da fur haters." Don't use the word "mundanes." Don't act like you have such a hard life because people make fun of furry on the internet.

Don't use a sparkledog 'sona.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> Don't use a sparkledog 'sona.



Damn it! *scratches out Puppicus, Sparkle-Emperor of New Rome*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 10, 2011)

Good lord I hate sparkle dogs. What I hate worse is when there are sparkle dog adoptials that a group makes into multiple suits and walk in a "pack" at a con. If I see you I will beat every single last one of you with rebar.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Good lord I hate sparkle dogs. What I hate worse is when there are sparkle dog adoptials that a group makes into multiple suits and walk in a "pack" at a con. If I see you I will beat every single last one of you with rebar.


 
Think of all the money wasted on a group of monstrosities like this.

Oh wait, not that much.


----------



## Tango (Feb 10, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Good lord I hate sparkle dogs. What I hate worse is when there are sparkle dog adoptials that a group makes into multiple suits and walk in a "pack" at a con. If I see you I will beat every single last one of you with rebar.


 
I have a baseball bat. Feels more natural with a baseball bat when their knees give after the first 'wack'. Has a nice Mafia Goon feel to it.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I have a baseball bat. Feels more natural with a baseball bat when their knees give after the first 'wack'. Has a nice Mafia Goon feel to it.



So, you've never hit anyone outside of high school, have ya'? :V


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> So, you've never hit anyone outside of high school, have ya'? :V


 
With or without a truck? Slow pedestrians are slow.


----------



## BRN (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> With or without a truck? Slow pedestrians are slow.



You have literally no idea how it feels to puncture flesh and muscle with a knife, let alone the sound of the thud of a body against the unforgiving steel inertia of a vehicle.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> You have literally no idea how it feels to puncture flesh and muscle with a knife, let alone the sound of the thud of a body against the unforgiving steel inertia of a vehicle.


 
Do you?

@OP:

This is everything you need to know about the fandumb:

[video=youtube;aUc62jD-G0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUc62jD-G0o[/video]


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Do you?
> 
> @OP:
> 
> This is everything you need to know about the fandumb:


 
Really? That's good because I have already had the Marine Corps boot camp experience (2nd Battlion Plt 2118 Parris Island) so I guess I'm all set. 

Thanks!


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

SIX said:


> You have literally no idea how it feels to puncture flesh and muscle with a knife, let alone the sound of the thud of a body against the unforgiving steel inertia of a vehicle.



Hmm...Should honestly answer this question or not?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 11, 2011)

Grycho said:


> Try not to choose overrated, shitty species like fox or wolf.


 
At the same time, don't pick something "unique" either, it just makes you look like a dingleberry.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 11, 2011)

Alright, I'm not "new" to _being_ a furry, but I am definitely new to being courageous enough to actually seek out other furs. I am a little curious as to what to watch out for...


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Murrsuits, overly huggy people, body stank, media, ect


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 11, 2011)

If you want to be popular, suck lots of dicks.

It worked for me.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Murrsuits, overly huggy people, body stank, media, ect




And Creepers. Remember, the Golden Gimp is always lurking.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 11, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> And Creepers. Remember, the Golden Gimp is always lurking.


 
Kill it with *fire* and *acid*.


----------



## Tango (Feb 11, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Kill it with *fire* and *acid*.




Agreed! And blessed silver if you can find it.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 11, 2011)

Depending on where you live, wearing a tail in public may or may not blow over well. I live in a small town in Northern California with a population of 29,000 old people. I wear a tail outside and no one gives a shit. In any other situation, it is not recommended, unless you are within a one mile radius of a furcon.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 13, 2011)

Here's a BIG one: Do NOT let your ego get so large that you start blocking people simply because they have a different opinion or "don't fit in" with your usual crowd of folks.


----------



## Tango (Feb 13, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Here's a BIG one: Do NOT let your ego get so large that you start blocking people simply because they have a different opinion or "don't fit in" with your usual crowd of folks.


 


I don't block people in general if they disagree with me. Hell, I rarely block trolls. 

I see blocking as an absolute last resort.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 13, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I don't block people in general if they disagree with me. Hell, I rarely block trolls.
> 
> I see blocking as an absolute last resort.


 
Even if their opinions are not inflammatory, there is no need to block anyone. The number one reason to block is if people begin to harass you, the fandom CAN be vicious sometimes even when the folks are not trolling. I can be abrasive on a number of subjects but I'm not harassing anyone for something I find gross (Bestiality or cub porn, for example).

Same, as my own block list is less than 15 users..most who were just harassing or mutual blocking for certain people who blocked me.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

1) don't read this forum. it's full of self-loathing and holier-than-thou bullshit
2) ignore any advice you see in this thread


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

You should probably be friends with me.
I'm kind of a big deal.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Spatel said:


> 1) don't read this forum. it's full of self-loathing and holier-than-thou bullshit
> 2) ignore any advice you see in this thread



OP, refrain from being like this guy. He's a perfect example of holier-than-thou bullshit.



Teto said:


> You should probably be friends with me.
> I'm kind of a big deal.


Kind of? :V


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Kind of? :V


 As in, not really at all.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Teto said:


> As in, not really at all.


You're a big deal to me, Teto. I LOOOOOOVE you. /creeper


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 13, 2011)

Spatel said:


> 1) don't read this forum. it's full of self-loathing and holier-than-thou bullshit
> 2) ignore any advice you see in this thread


 
Including yours? Ok.


----------



## Xavan (Feb 13, 2011)

Your first mistake was getting into this fandom in the first place. But we all made that mistake.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> You're a big deal to me, Teto. I LOOOOOOVE you. /creeper


 LET'S GET MARRIED


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Teto said:


> LET'S GET MARRIED


ONLY IF YOU PROMISE TO BEAR MY CHILDREN


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Including yours? Ok.


 Yup it's recursive advice.

And Gaz I'm a nice guy. I'm totally pulling your leg.


----------



## Tango (Feb 13, 2011)

Xavan said:


> But we all made that mistake.


 

My dad said the same thing what I joined the Marine Corps and that turned out kind of okay...


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Spatel said:


> Yup it's recursive advice.
> 
> And Gaz I'm a nice guy. I'm totally pulling your leg.


I suggest you use :V before you get your head bitten off in the future, dude. I don't believe you just yet, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Delta (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaz said:


> I suggest you use :V before you get your head bitten off in the future, dude. I don't believe you just yet, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.


 
You're like Draco from Dragonheart c:

This post warmed my heart.


----------



## Monster. (Feb 13, 2011)

Winds said:


> You're like Draco from Dragonheart c:
> 
> This post warmed my heart.


I LOVE THAT MOVIE. C:


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 17, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> If you want to be popular, suck lots of dicks.
> 
> It worked for me.


 This is the only helpful advice on this entire thread. 

It's been like a week and a half and I am already appalled, NOT by the weird shit, but by how many people bitch about the weird shit. Being a furry is weird. I'm okay with being weird. I'm a nerd, I'm used to it. Furries need to get over other peoples opinions and just be furry.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 17, 2011)

on here thick skin is like having body armor. its essential to to all the hate that frequents this forum


----------



## 00vapour (Feb 17, 2011)

disconnect yourself from the internet


----------



## Spatel (Feb 17, 2011)

make sure if you ever see an interesting thread to post in it quickly

because it will almost certainly be locked within the hour


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 17, 2011)

Watch me on FA commission me for everything donate lots of money~~~~


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 17, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> This is the only helpful advice on this entire thread.


 
Welp, what are we waiting for then? :3c


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 18, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> Welp, what are we waiting for then? :3c


For me to magically become gay. I hope this happens, but I'm thinking probably not.


----------



## Renwaldo (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't ever tell your parents. It will end badly for you. They will NEVER understand. >.<


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2011)

Renwaldo said:


> Don't ever tell your parents. It will end badly for you. They will NEVER understand. >.<


 
It's a hobby, not a sexuality. At all. Don't even think about implying it is. "Mom, Dad, I am fur" is ridiculous.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Don't eat the brown acid :roll:


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 18, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Don't eat the brown acid :roll:


 
That's poo.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> That's poo.




Shh! Quit scaring away my customers!


----------



## Alstor (Feb 18, 2011)

It seems like everything has been answered. The only thing I have to offer is to learn the fandom's lexicon and to be able to identify when and where sarcasm and irony is being used. Then again, most of the advice here is to survive this forum, not the entire fandom.


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 18, 2011)

SIX said:


> It's a hobby, not a sexuality. At all. Don't even think about implying it is. "Mom, Dad, I am fur" is ridiculous.


 
But what if I am only sexually attracted to furries? X3 that's like gay guys saying bi isn't real. /sarcasm


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> But what if I am only sexually attracted to furries? X3 that's like gay guys saying bi isn't real. /sarcasm


 
You're 'only sexually attracted to furries' because you don't have any social contact whatsoever or you're an asexual who's cool with porn.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

"Mom, Dad, I like bondage."

That's roughly equivalent, I think. It doesn't carry the sort of weight that gender identity or sexuality do on your lifestyle, but at the same time it's not model airplanes. It's not something worth advertising in public... because frankly it IS a bit weird.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 18, 2011)

Spatel said:


> It doesn't carry the sort of weight that gender identity or sexuality do on your lifestyle, but at the same time it's not model airplanes. It's not something worth advertising in public... because frankly it IS a bit weird.


 
Indeed, especially if you're into fursuiting. I'd suggest explaining that as being a little like acting or theatre groups.


----------



## Tango (Feb 18, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Indeed, especially if you're into fursuiting. I'd suggest explaining that as being a little like acting or theatre groups.




I'm only doing the fur suiting for cons and charity work at the two nearby hospitals.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mom, Dad okay I admit I crossdress occasionally. But I'm only doing it for charity! Stop giving me weird looks! :V


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 18, 2011)

Tango_D said:


> I need some! What are pitfalls within the fandom that I should look for? I'm pretty new at this.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 
Remember that this is the internet and is on no way shape or form any type of srs bsns. 

Remember that there is absolutely nothing good that can come of telling people that you're a furry (unless they're a furry, but if they're the type that told you they're a furry... well you might just want to avoid them anyways.)

Do not try to "defend" the furry fandom. Seriously. Unless you're doing it for the lulz. Then go for it. (Bonus points for going on 4chan and saying "y u hat furrs so mcuh?") 

Never be offended by things people say about furries. We're designated punching bags. We're easy to make fun of and have a tendency to get massively butthurt. Get used to it. 

and lastly

Realize that you are voulentarilly associating with some really fucking weird  people. Don't be surprised to be judged as such.


----------



## Trichloromethane (Feb 18, 2011)

1/ Don't take anything seriously.
2/ Don't shitpost.
3/ Don't take advice from furries.

Oh wait.


----------



## Spatel (Feb 18, 2011)

The weirdness is also what makes furries awesome.

But I don't need to tell anyone that.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 19, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> But what if I am only sexually attracted to furries? X3 that's like gay guys saying bi isn't real. /sarcasm


 
It's more like saying "I'm only attracted to blondes."


----------



## Nekomimi (Feb 19, 2011)

Gawd, it's so obvious that people who are sparkledogs think their so cool and cute for having random emo fursonas. 
Dump 5,000,000 tons of HotTopic merchandise in a pit then set up a trap. They will come, need you only wait,they will come...


----------



## TigerBeacon (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Gawd, it's so obvious that people who are sparkledogs think their so cool and cute for having random emo fursonas.
> Dump 5,000,000 tons of HotTopic merchandise in a pit then set up a trap. They will come, need you only wait,they will come...


 
D:  Y U HAET WE CUL KIZD?! /SLITWRISTSFALLOUTBOY


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 19, 2011)

TigerBeacon said:


> D:  Y U HAET WE CUL KIZD?! /SLITWRISTSFALLOUTBOY


 
What a bunch of bagets, right? I wish they would tara let's.



Tango_D said:


> What are pitfalls within the fandom that I should look for?



Joining it.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 19, 2011)

Nekomimi said:


> Gawd, it's so obvious that people who are sparkledogs think their so cool and cute for having random emo fursonas.


 
The sad thing is that there are probably plenty of people who genuinely do this for fun, but they are drowned out by the morons you mention.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 19, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Remember that there is absolutely nothing good that can come of telling people that you're a furry (unless they're a furry, but if they're the type that told you they're a furry... well you might just want to avoid them anyways.)


 
wat

I can understand saying that "coming out" is a bad idea, but you're making it sound like mentioning it at all makes you some sort of abomination. :v


----------



## chompskey (Feb 19, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> I can understand saying that "coming out" is a bad idea, but you're making it sound like mentioning it at all makes you some sort of abomination. :v


 Eh, depending on who you talk to, it does.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 19, 2011)

Tybalt Maxwell said:


> wat
> 
> I can understand saying that "coming out" is a bad idea, but you're making it sound like mentioning it at all makes you some sort of abomination. :v



It's Fight Club for lame people. "Drama Club"

The first rule of Drama Club is to make a big embarrassing scene.


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Feb 19, 2011)

Just the other day my friend asked me who that cat character on my facebook was.

I just told her I was a furry, and that the character was my fursona, expositing as necessary. 

Pronouncing my name properly will cause all the children in a random galaxy to frown continuously for 9000 years.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 19, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> It's more like saying "I'm only attracted to blondes. *dogs.*"



Fix't


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 20, 2011)

Unsilenced said:


> Fix't


 
It's more like saying "I'm only attracted to blond dogs.

Fixed again.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 21, 2011)

Dont give a shit about what others think of you, haters gonna hate. 

Dont hold too much value to what others say the fandom is all about, it's about what *you* think it's about nothing more nothing less.

Dont listen to any rumors about other furries. Judge people by what you learn of and about them by yourself, not what anyone else might have to say about them behind their backs. (example, I know one of the people mentioned in the who shall not be named list. He's a very nice guy and im happy to know him.)


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 21, 2011)

Listen to everything Darkfoxx says.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 21, 2011)

Aww, I thought you were actually giving out Tips


:|


----------



## israfur (Feb 21, 2011)

Furry fandom isn't an organization with rules and such, it's literally a subculture.


----------



## jcfynx (Feb 21, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Dont hold too much value to what others say the fandom is all about, it's about what *you* think it's about nothing more nothing less.
> )


 
If I shouldn't value what others say about the fandom, then how can I listen to you when you tell me it's about what *I* think? :3c


----------



## Kibou (Feb 22, 2011)

Being a furry is srs bsns


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 23, 2011)

israfur said:


> Furry fandom isn't an organization with rules and such, it's literally a subculture.


 is organized religon.


----------



## Fox Fang (Feb 23, 2011)

There's more to being a furry than being a fan of furry characters? 

Man being a furry is tough. >_<


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 24, 2011)

Sajin said:


> There's more to being a furry than being a fan of furry characters?
> 
> Man being a furry is tough. >_<


 
There isnt' really, I think. It's about anthro animal characters and the liking of, everything else is just personal flavouring. Some go for red, others go for blue, but it's about the shaved ice in the slushpuppy 

(no. that was not a reference to cubs, you sick bastards. Just, NO.)


----------



## Slyck (Feb 25, 2011)

Tip #1, don't touch the walls.


----------



## Sarketch (Feb 25, 2011)

#1 Take every breath and hold it to your heart. 
#2 Have the confidence to say "Get fucked" when you feel uncomfortable
#3 Don't list your fetishes in advance
#4 ???
#5 Profit?


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> There isnt' really, I think. It's about anthro animal characters and the liking of, everything else is just personal flavouring. Some go for red, others go for blue, but it's about the shaved ice in the slushpuppy
> 
> (no. that was not a reference to cubs, you sick bastards. Just, NO.)


 mmmmm cubs ;3


----------



## Deo (Feb 25, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> mmmmm cubs ;3


 Why don't you take a seat over there?


----------



## Mentova (Feb 25, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> mmmmm cubs ;3


 please be joking
please be joking
please be joking


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> mmmmm cubs ;3


 
MUURRRRRR ^_________________^


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

hey, there's nothing wrong with liking cubs.

Personally, I'm not the baseball kinda guy, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> hey, there's nothing wrong with liking cubs.
> 
> Personally, I'm not the baseball kinda guy, but to each their own I guess.


 
More into contact sports?  :3


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> More into contact sports?  :3


 
I prefer a bit more 'push', a bit more 'oomph' in my sports. The smell of burning rubber, lots of horsepower, a bit of nudging and pushing and mastering the stick...


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> hey, there's nothing wrong with liking cubs.
> 
> Personally, I'm not the baseball kinda guy, but to each their own I guess.


 I agree, there isn't. It's better than the guy fawning over real children. Plus it's only a drawing, it's not going to hurt anyone.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

I see where _this_ is going...  

TIP FOR NEW FURRIES:  Don't mention cub porn or bestiality in a furry form.  EVER.


----------



## IBrokeTheSun (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> I see where _this_ is going...
> 
> TIP FOR NEW FURRIES:  Don't mention cub porn or bestiality in a furry form.  EVER.


 Fair enough, it obviously seems to be a very controversial topic so I won't touch on it again.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Don't post about:

-Your opinion, if it's different from the general consensus. That's it.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Not so much that as it's been done ad nauseum.

Also, stay away from people who got into the fandom because of Tails :lol:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Not so much that as it's been done ad nauseum.


 
I just meant in general, not on those specific topics. So much haet


----------



## Wolven Bruh (Feb 25, 2011)

RUN, WHILE YOU STILL CAN.


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

TEEPS 4 A NOO FUREE:

Do not make a thread about how you're looking for a good pr0n website. Ever. EVER.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Wolven Bird said:


> RUN, WHILE YOU STILL CAN.


 
i like your avatar


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> I just meant in general, not on those specific topics. So much haet


 
True.  A lot of people are afraid of controversy and/or negative responses.

Feed off the haters, opposite of krypton
Give me more power and I'm fit to get my sip on.

MOVE WITH THE HIP SHAKE SHAKE THAT CHASSIS
CLEAN ON THE GET BUT STILL GET NASTY


----------



## BRN (Feb 25, 2011)

hey guys i'm a zoophile who likes cubs vore and snuff
i fap to rob schneider


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> i fap to rob schneider


And now, I am quoting this.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 25, 2011)

SIX said:


> i fap to rob schneider


 
OK, that's just fucking sick.

  GET OUT OF MY FANDOM, GODDMMIT


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

Ricky said:


> OK, that's just fucking sick.
> 
> GET OUT OF MY FANDOM, GODDMMIT


BUT I THOUGHT FURRIES WERE FLUFFY AND ACCEPTING OF ALL SICK FUCKS.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Moth said:


> BUT I THOUGHT FURRIES WERE FLUFFY AND ACCEPTING OF ALL SICK FUCKS.


 
They are! I'm still here :U


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> They are! I'm still here :U


So am I. It's a miracle!


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Moth said:


> So am I. It's a miracle!


 
Let's dance!


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> Let's dance!


But I can't dance.

EDIT: D'oh jeezus 1,800 posts already?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Moth said:


> But I can't dance.
> 
> EDIT: D'oh jeezus 1,800 posts already?


 
Let's awkwardly shuffle around then!

On topic: Just don't talk about anything it is pretty pointless


----------



## Machine (Feb 25, 2011)

Tip #???: Your "srs bsns" will be laughed at. No exceptions.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2011)

Remember that being a furry is a hobby. Don't treat it as your identity and you will be on the right road to enjoying the fandom without being one of it's subtractors.
If you want to come across as a more socially acceptable furry remember to keep furry where it belongs. Don't let it bleed into places where it doesn't belong. Basically use common sense here. A fur-suit is okay for a convention or perhaps even a charity thing if you have the right stuff set up. It's not always going to be appropriate at fur-meet that isn't set up to be fur-suit friendly, or during non furry functions. Furry accessories such as ears, tails, and some arm and leg pieces can be cute worn every once in a while but don't make it an every day thing. They are best kept to fur-meets, and or conventions (both anime and furry). If you choose to wear such things out in public be prepared for the good and bad attention and don't come bitching to us when you get bad attention. You have to expect and to some point accept that if you wear abnormal out in public some people may be nasty about it.
Also if you don't want to be part of that crowd that causes a lot of antagonism with non furries take to heart this advice: All furry characters are anthropomorphic animals. Not all anthropomorphic animals are furry. If you judge something as furry when it is made by or for the furry fandom it cuts out a lot of confusion and it also puts you in a place where you have more respect for artists and creators rights. Plus if you want respect here on FAF, you don't want to run around calling things like Star Fox, Lion King, and Anibus furry.
Be yourself, but don't try to hard. Don't get caught up in trying to be what you are not.

You will want to be wary of anyone who attempts to encourage you to engage in behavior that you know just isn't right. Steer away from people who try to justify socially unacceptable behavior as acceptable. Those people are more interested in making themselves feel better because they got rejected and can't stand to face up to the reason as to why. At heart they don't care about you. So don't listen to them. Don't let people try to convince you that furry is anything other than a hobby. Don't let anyone try to push their narrow self interest within the fandom upon you as what the fandom is about. At the end of the day furry can only broadly be defined by what holds true at it's core. The fandom exists because people like anthro-animal art. Anyone claiming otherwise is delusional. We have some aspects that branch out into specialization but if you saw a branch of a tree claiming to be the whole tree you'd look at it kind of funny wouldn't you? The fandom's the same way with so many interests clamoring to be number one when in all reality none of them are number 1.

Also don't have a coming out moment. Furry isn't a sexuality. So there is no reason to come out to friends and family about it. Would you see gamers running around coming out to enjoying video games? Anime fans coming out because they like anime? Furry is a hobby...keep it that way and things will be so much easier and better for you.


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

Krystal can't enjoy her sandwich because... 

she's being called a furry all the time.


----------



## Mint (Feb 25, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Remember that being a furry is a hobby. Don't treat it as your identity and you will be on the right road to enjoying the fandom without being one of it's subtractors.
> If you want to come across as a more socially acceptable furry remember to keep furry where it belongs. Don't let it bleed into places where it doesn't belong. Basically use common sense here. A fur-suit is okay for a convention or perhaps even a charity thing if you have the right stuff set up. It's not always going to be appropriate at fur-meet that isn't set up to be fur-suit friendly, or during non furry functions. Furry accessories such as ears, tails, and some arm and leg pieces can be cute worn every once in a while but don't make it an every day thing. They are best kept to fur-meets, and or conventions (both anime and furry). If you choose to wear such things out in public be prepared for the good and bad attention and don't come bitching to us when you get bad attention. You have to expect and to some point accept that if you wear abnormal out in public some people may be nasty about it.
> Also if you don't want to be part of that crowd that causes a lot of antagonism with non furries take to heart this advice: All furry characters are anthropomorphic animals. Not all anthropomorphic animals are furry. If you judge something as furry when it is made by or for the furry fandom it cuts out a lot of confusion and it also puts you in a place where you have more respect for artists and creators rights. Plus if you want respect here on FAF, you don't want to run around calling things like Star Fox, Lion King, and Anibus furry.
> Be yourself, but don't try to hard. Don't get caught up in trying to be what you are not.
> ...


 
I just have to say-- that was utterly fantastic.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 25, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Krystal can't enjoy her sandwich because...
> 
> she's being called a furry all the time.


 
Well if you found yourself constantly being whipped, tortured, tied up, raped, mutated into a gelatinous balloon thing, and basically made to stop and be a slut every waking moment you'd find it hard to sit and enjoy your sandwich too.



Mint said:


> I just have to say-- that was utterly fantastic.


 
:3


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 25, 2011)

I was going to say something about a sandwich tentacle monster. But I wont.


----------



## Evauk (Feb 26, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Remember that being a furry is a hobby. Don't  treat it as your identity and you will be on the right road to enjoying  the fandom without being one of it's subtractors.
> If you want to come  across as a more socially acceptable furry remember to keep furry where  it belongs. Don't let it bleed into places where it doesn't belong.  Basically use common sense here. A fur-suit is okay for a convention or  perhaps even a charity thing if you have the right stuff set up. It's  not always going to be appropriate at fur-meet that isn't set up to be  fur-suit friendly, or during non furry functions. Furry accessories such  as ears, tails, and some arm and leg pieces can be cute worn every once  in a while but don't make it an every day thing. They are best kept to  fur-meets, and or conventions (both anime and furry). If you choose to  wear such things out in public be prepared for the good and bad  attention and don't come bitching to us when you get bad attention. You  have to expect and to some point accept that if you wear abnormal out in  public some people may be nasty about it.
> Also if you don't want to  be part of that crowd that causes a lot of antagonism with non furries  take to heart this advice: All furry characters are anthropomorphic  animals. Not all anthropomorphic animals are furry. If you judge  something as furry when it is made by or for the furry fandom it cuts  out a lot of confusion and it also puts you in a place where you have  more respect for artists and creators rights. Plus if you want respect  here on FAF, you don't want to run around calling things like Star Fox,  Lion King, and Anibus furry.
> Be yourself, but don't try to hard. Don't get caught up in trying to be what you are not.
> ...



Very well said.

Also, if wondering how to act in suit in public.. youtube. Watch some vids of cons and see the more seasoned suiters interactions with the rest of the world
Expect to be trolled, flamed, and mocked. Its forum life. If you can't handle it, or adjust, remain a lurker.
Do not mention an affinity to some kind of fetish, especially ones typically associated with the fandom
When a camera is around and your in suit, if questions about the fandom get asked, maintain the magic  stfu and keep to your fursona
If you need advice, be prepared to take with a grain of salt, possibly medication, and be able to filter out the sarcasm, irony, and stupidity. 


Sound about right? I think so. Now go have fun and give no shite what others think when you say your a furry. Just don't push the fact into peoples faces


----------



## Guitaraffe (Feb 26, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Remember that being a furry is a hobby. Don't treat it as your identity and you will be on the right road to enjoying the fandom without being one of it's subtractors.
> If you want to come across as a more socially acceptable furry remember to keep furry where it belongs. Don't let it bleed into places where it doesn't belong. Basically use common sense here. A fur-suit is okay for a convention or perhaps even a charity thing if you have the right stuff set up. It's not always going to be appropriate at fur-meet that isn't set up to be fur-suit friendly, or during non furry functions. Furry accessories such as ears, tails, and some arm and leg pieces can be cute worn every once in a while but don't make it an every day thing. They are best kept to fur-meets, and or conventions (both anime and furry). If you choose to wear such things out in public be prepared for the good and bad attention and don't come bitching to us when you get bad attention. You have to expect and to some point accept that if you wear abnormal out in public some people may be nasty about it.
> Also if you don't want to be part of that crowd that causes a lot of antagonism with non furries take to heart this advice: All furry characters are anthropomorphic animals. Not all anthropomorphic animals are furry. If you judge something as furry when it is made by or for the furry fandom it cuts out a lot of confusion and it also puts you in a place where you have more respect for artists and creators rights. Plus if you want respect here on FAF, you don't want to run around calling things like Star Fox, Lion King, and Anibus furry.
> Be yourself, but don't try to hard. Don't get caught up in trying to be what you are not.
> ...


 
tl;dr but I assume you spend a lot of time sitting at home online thinking about this stuff so the rest of us can all do it your special way <3


----------



## lostfoxeh (Feb 26, 2011)

Get out while you still can XD


Kidding. It is what you make of it more or less. If you use your good sense and consider the ones around you, you should be alright.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2011)

Guitaraffe said:


> tl;dr but I assume you spend a lot of time sitting at home online thinking about this stuff so the rest of us can all do it your special way <3


 
You would assume incorrectly. I've been fairly active in the real life side of the fandom (outside of the internet) as well as on the internet side. I've spent a whole lot of time interacting and observing other furries. I've also played mediator and problem solver for quite a few of them in real life and online. I've also had a wealth of dealings with so called trolls, some of them who became pretty good online friends. I've got a lot of experience to impart to help people entering the fandom not fall into the pit holes that end up ruining them or making things so much harder for everyone.

If a few paragraphs of good advice bothers you, don't assume...just use the back button. :3


----------



## Darkfoxx (Feb 26, 2011)

Another tip for a new furry (if it hasnt been mentioned yet...): Have a sense of humor. Learn to laugh in spite of yourself and our silly little fandom and all the crazy things associated with it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Feb 26, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Another tip for a new furry (if it hasnt been mentioned yet...): Have a sense of humor. Learn to laugh in spite of yourself and our silly little fandom and all the crazy things associated with it.


 
I'll have to agree to this. A lot of people come to FAF and get put off by the kinds of things we say here but really we're just not afraid to poke fun at the fandom and joke around a little bit. If you learn to have a bit of humor in dealing with the craziness you're less likely to go off the deep end seeing everything as mean criticism and crying persecution.


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2011)

darkfoxx said:


> Another tip for a new furry (if it hasnt been  mentioned yet...): Have a sense of humor. Learn to laugh in spite of  yourself and our silly little fandom and all the crazy things associated  with it.





Trpdwarf said:


> A lot of people come to FAF and get put off by the kinds of things we say here but really we're just not afraid to poke fun at the fandom and joke around a little bit. If you learn to have a bit of humor in dealing with the craziness you're less likely to go off the depend seeing everything as mean criticism and crying persecution.



Agreed wholeheartedly. Everyone should be able to laugh at themselves once in a while.
And I mean honestly, when it comes down to it, the fandom itself IS silly. There's really no denying it, it just is.

But silly things tend to be the most fun. <3


----------

